# sample letter to let someone know they did not get the job



## Ann-Marie (23 Nov 2005)

Anyone know where i will get sample letters for the above. 
We have been doing interviews and would like to let the people that didnt get the job know 

any ideas
thanks 
pink


----------



## ClubMan (23 Nov 2005)

Have you tried ?


----------



## Ann-Marie (23 Nov 2005)

thanks for your help clubman


----------



## LollyMc (23 Nov 2005)

Try this 

Dear ________,

Thank you very much for your application for the position of __________.
We received a number of very strong applications for the post and have taken some time to review each application against the criteria outlined in the job description.

It is therefore with regret I write to inform you that after careful consideration we will not be progressing your application on this occasion. 

I would like to thank you for your interest in working for ________ and wish you every success in your job search. 

Yours sincerely,
 
__________


----------



## Joe1234 (23 Nov 2005)

You could also add that you will hold the persons application on file in case a similar post becomes available in the future.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Nov 2005)

Joe1234 said:
			
		

> You could also add that you will hold the persons application on file in case a similar post becomes available in the future.


Only if it's true and not just to make the failed candidate feel better I presume?


----------



## Capaill (24 Nov 2005)

Joe1234 said:
			
		

> You could also add that you will hold the persons application on file in case a similar post becomes available in the future.



maybe those with direct HR experience can clarify, but I seem to recall that under employment law you are obliged to retain CVs on file in the event someone challenges your decision to hire another candidate??  I stand to be corrected on this

C


----------



## ClubMan (24 Nov 2005)

How does this alleged requirement impact the organisation's obligations under the relevant data protection legislation? Does that legislation still (?) only apply to computerised records or also printed records? Does it mean that the organisation should have a privacy/data protection policy and a process for individuals to access and, if necessary, correct their records etc. etc....


----------



## Joe1234 (24 Nov 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Only if it's true and not just to make the failed candidate feel better I presume?



Obviously it has to be true before you would state it.


----------

